# Sig sights



## billfish (Aug 19, 2007)

Going down to order a P220R Carry tomorrow. (yes.....I am excited as it took me awhile to decide but didn't take long to make the final decision)They were out of the Nitron/black and they are going to order it so....My question is.....are the SIG night sights worth the extra bucks ~70 ? I thought the standard issue was suffcient even though they are not tri dot... but wondered if I shouldn't go ahead and have the factory ship one with them on? I had planned on shooting a few hundred rounds and then maybe add a tactical light/laser if I decided I wanted to go that route. I know those are 2 separate issues but just wanted to give you the full plan so...I guess the real question is....Are the SIG night lights worth the cost. Any insight pro/con is appreciated.

Best


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I've had Sigs both ways and their night sights do nothing for me.


----------



## billfish (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks. That's what I was thinking. I just got back from placing the order and did so without the night sights. I really do like this gun.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*sig*

i put meprolights on my p239


----------



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

*Sig Nigth Sights,*

I currently have a Sig P220 and P226, both with night sights. I keep the P220 in the ready at night.
If you are going to keep this gun for a HD/SD weapon I would put them on you won't be sorry.
My carry weapon is a Walther P99 AS, 9mm without night sights, so, every time I come home late in the evening, I have to put it away and take out the P220 w/night sights. 
I am going to put them on my Walther soon.

Good luck with your new gun,

Sigbear


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I also agree, Sig sights are not that great. In fact, I had new factory sights put on my 229, then turned around and changed them to TRUGLO TFO.


----------

